# kelmarsh Railway Tunnel, Northants



## Shoto_1981 (Sep 1, 2009)

August 2009.
Visited the tunnel at Kelmarsh.
It has 2 tunnels, 1 is open to the public as part of the Brampton valley way and the the other is locked up and therefore a little dirtier and less well maintained.
Heres some shots:





South Portal of the open tunnel.




Inside the tunnel the standing spaces have been bricked up.




View straight up the Ventilation shaft. This is truly massive.




Outside one of the tunnels.




Entrance to the "closed" tunnel.




Standing spaces are not bricked up in the "closed" tunnel, also there is no ventilation shaft.




Don't know what this was but its right next to the closed tunnel entrance.




About a mile south of the tunnels is this old footbridge, Now not crossing anything.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey love the footbridge going no where


----------



## LiamCH (Sep 1, 2009)

Why the hell would they waste bricks sealing up the refuge points? That's ridiculous! They only go two feet back.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Sep 1, 2009)

night crawler said:


> Hey love the footbridge going no where


Likewise


----------



## Shoto_1981 (Sep 1, 2009)

LiamCH said:


> Why the hell would they waste bricks sealing up the refuge points? That's ridiculous! They only go two feet back.



Apparently (so I hear) it was done so nobody could hide in them and jump out to attack / mug people.


----------



## TK421 (Sep 3, 2009)

I can't see your photos there matey?


----------



## Shoto_1981 (Sep 3, 2009)

TK421 said:


> I can't see your photos there matey?



Sorry about that, Fixed now.


----------



## magmo (Sep 3, 2009)

Hear is a link to some pictures I took a while back.

http://www.urbex.puffinpost.com/kelmarsh.php

I will go back when it gets a bit darker at nights.

mo


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 3, 2009)

A cracking little tunnel there mate, I like it a lot, good work. Is it close to Oxendon?


----------



## magmo (Sep 4, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> A cracking little tunnel there mate, I like it a lot, good work. Is it close to Oxendon?



There are two tunnels. The Kelmarsh one is the southern one and starts 1 mile north of the Draughton car parck the other tunnel is further north and is the Oxendon tunnel which is shorter

Kelmash Tunnel http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.40697&lon=-0.896459&z=15.1&r=0&src=msl

Great Oxenden Tunnel http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.442709&lon=-0.91562&z=15.1&r=0&src=msl

Another place of intrest near by are the old Thor missile launch pads at Harington, just south east of the Kelmarsh Tunnel 
http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.393275&lon=-0.863745&z=15.1&r=0&src=msl


----------

